# Blasc Profiler LUA Fehler



## Drizzledoom (12. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

 

kann mir jemand bei diesem Problem weiterhelfen?

 

Lua Fehler:

 

 

Message: Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1529: attempt to call field 'ClearAllSourceTypesFiltered' (a nil value)
Time: 08/12/16 16:17:42
Count: 1
Stack: Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1529: in function `?'
Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:2072: in function `OnEvent'
[string "*:OnEvent"]:1: in function <[string "*:OnEvent"]:1>
Locals: self = BLASCFrame {
 0 = <userdata>
}
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to call field 'ClearAllSourceTypesFiltered' (a nil value)"
C_ToyBox = <table> {
 SetIsFavorite = <function> defined =[C]:-1
 GetToyFromIndex = <function> defined =[C]:-1
 SetFilterString = <function> defined =[C]:-1
 ForceToyRefilter = <function> defined =[C]:-1
 GetUncollectedShown = <function> defined =[C]:-1
 GetCollectedShown = <function> defined =[C]:-1
 GetToyLink = <function> defined =[C]:-1
 GetToyInfo = <function> defined =[C]:-1
 SetAllSourceTypeFilters = <function> defined =[C]:-1
 IsToyUsable = <function> defined =[C]:-1
 SetUncollectedShown = <function> defined =[C]:-1
 HasFavorites = <function> defined =[C]:-1
 GetNumLearnedDisplayedToys = <function> defined =[C]:-1
 SetCollectedShown = <function> defined =[C]:-1
 GetIsFavorite = <function> defined =[C]:-1
 IsSourceTypeFilterChecked = <function> defined =[C]:-1
 SetSourceTypeFilter = <function> defined =[C]:-1
 GetNumFilteredToys = <function> defined =[C]:-1
 PickupToyBoxItem = <function> defined =[C]:-1
 GetNumTotalDisplayedToys = <function> defined =[C]:-1
 GetNumToys = <function> defined =[C]:-1
}
PlayerHasToy = <function> defined =[C]:-1
tostring = <function> defined =[C]:-1


----------



## Zunamia (14. August 2016)

Hallo Buffed,

 

seit kurzen überträgt Blasc3 die Datei nicht mehr auf  Eure Internetseite. Es kommt immer die Fehlermeldung "Fehler beim übertragen des World of Warcraft Profils". Ich tippe mal, das es vielleicht an der neuen Klasse Dämonenjäger liegt, welche  mit in der Blascprofiler.lua vorhanden ist.

 

Vielleicht könnt Ihr den BlascProfiler updaten?

 

Mfg

Zunamia


----------



## ZAM (22. August 2016)

Hi,

 

für den Profiler habe ich eben ein Update ausgespielt. Was den Upload angeht, das könnte mit unseren Server-Problemen zusammen gehangen haben.

 

Gruß

ZAM


----------

